# Kato trucks fell out!



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Not sure what is going on, I bought a Kato EMD SD40 locomotive today at my local hobby shop. I got it home and took it out of the box tonight. Both trucks fell right out of the bottom! I looked at them and they don't look broken, I'm not sure what's going on.

From searching the internet it looks like the trucks can come loose during shipping but I can't find much on how to fix them.

Anyone help?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

they just pop back in. had that on a couple of mine


----------



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

I've tried to pop them back in and they hold for a second or two and then fall out again. What's normal with these?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

that doesn't sound right at all! can you post a pic of them and the underside of the loco where they go for us?


----------



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Sure, here's what I got:


----------



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry, here's the other pic


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

on that truck it looks like the tab on the opposite side of the truck is missing


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

they should just snap back up into the hole under the worm gear but like I said it looks like the other lock tab is missing


----------



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Well that's a bummer. Guess I'll take it back to the shop I bought it from and see if they will make it right.


----------

